# Hurst Shifter - a problem in GTO '65



## adamrysz87 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello, I need to replace the stick on my Hurst Shifter because my stick is touching the console when I try put the vehicle in reverse.


















My Shifter number 3138 and Stick number 3232

Will I buy a bent stick (similar to photo 2) with a mount to my Shifter (photo 3)?

















Thanks for help.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello
Looks like you have the late 65and all 66 HURST handle
I would just buy a restored shifter from Pete Serio ... Precision Pontiac
and trade yours in ...
looks like a linkage upgrade is in order also ... looks like repro aftermarket hurst stuff
I would use the 67-8 Pontiac linkage and parts
and
you dont have the correct mount bracket either ...
looks to be the steel 70 n up bracket
I would use the adjustable 65-8 style with the top slot for final adjustment for clearance of console cup....
are you still running the 325 case muncie???
with nut and washer holding the shift levers on ?

Scott


----------



## CoveKid19 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hurst shifters are not too difficult to rebuild but there are a few areas that need more work to be like new. The wear at the bottom of the stick is typical and why they move excessively from side to side. Front to back play is usually a result of worn round nylon bushings where the carriage bolt goes through. Bushings are available as are the shims to rebuild the entire assembly. As for the stick wear, that will need to be welded and re-ground, along with two new roll pins to make it tight again. I recently overhauled the original shifter from my 66 and it made a huge difference with nearly zero slop throughout. Below is a video of a 66 shifter being overhauled. Watch closely starting at the 10 minute mark as Paul shows exactly what wears and how it's fixed.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

That's actually the shifter from my 66 GTO in the video, Paul does great work!


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> Hello
> Looks like you have the late 65and all 66 HURST handle
> I would just buy a restored shifter from Pete Serio ... Precision Pontiac
> and trade yours in ...
> ...


So, I bought an entirely new shifter from Pete Serio, and it has the 3138 housing and 3232 stick which is correct for my late 65 GTO.

My stick is pretty close to the console hole on the left also when going into reverse, so no guarantee that I have the correct mount bracket from the prior shifter (it didn't have console).

Can you point me to the "adjustable 65-68 style" shifter mount bracket you mention? That may be all I need to get final alignment/clearance set up, and I'd gladly swap the brackets out to see if that helps solve it.

Thanks!
Randy


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi tallrandyb,

Based upon your photos, you have either the Hurst aftermarket shifter to trans mounting bracket, or one from a later year. I’m not sure if that’s your problem though. I’ve built shifters interchanging the Hurst old and new parts, including putting the correct 65 shift handle into the newer Hurst Competition Plus (Black) housing, using the aftermarket mounting bracket, in a 65 with console and it works fine. 

There are adjustments through utilization of spacer washers to center the stick in the console trim bucket.

I’ve enclosed a picture of the 65 mounting diagram along with the correct for 65 bracket and mounting hardware.


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi tallrandyb,
> 
> Based upon your photos, you have either the Hurst aftermarket shifter to trans mounting bracket, or one from a later year. I’m not sure if that’s your problem though. I’ve built shifters interchanging the Hurst old and new parts, including putting the correct 65 shift handle into the newer Hurst Competition Plus (Black) housing, using the aftermarket mounting bracket, in a 65 with console and it works fine.
> 
> ...


Those photos are of his car, not mine, but I have the similar issue of shifter stick centering in console hole. The diagram you shared showing the spacer washers may help to get mine centered better; I'll get it up on the lift and pull it out later this month to check it all out. I simply removed the prior shifter and replaced with Pete's new one, using the same installation of washers/brackets/etc as before, and didn't consider that it may not be installed to take into account the console hole position.

This may now answer the issue I found with my installed backup light switch (aftermarket). I had to clearance the aftermarket bracket to allow one shifter rod to move freely, otherwise it contacted the bracket and I hadn't heard of others having an issue. If I move the entire shifter setup to the right with spacer washers, it would likely solve the console hole centering issue and the backup light aftermarket bracket interference issue. 

I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

I remember my stick touching the console in reverse. Did not seem like a big deal. Of course that was nearly 40 years ago, so I can’t quantify amount of contact. How egregious is your contact? Could you just live with it as is? If there’s a chance of switching to a 5 or 6 speed in the future, this problem could be resolved then.


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

Agreed, it's not a huge deal so I can live with as-is if needed; I don't mind tinkering with it to see if its a straightforward "stack of washers" adjustment at some point.

Not switching to a 5/6-speed, I want to keep it as correct as possible at this point. Thanks!


----------

